

My night's project - methane
http://MeAndMyJourney.com/
Write your journey of life and leave mark in history!<p>Write your thoughts, secrets, ideas and etc. and choose a date, when your diary will become public and everyone will be able to read it. It can be hundred or hundreds years from now or whatever you want.<p>Imagine people in 100, 200, 500 years from now. Don't you think they would be interested in reading your thoughts, ideas, secrets, your worldview..?<p>Have some words for future generations?<p>If yes, start recording your life's journey right now!
We assure you 100% privacy!<p>Any suggestions will be very appreciable.
======
methane
Write your journey of life and leave mark in history!

Write your thoughts, secrets, ideas and etc. and choose a date, when your
diary will become public and everyone will be able to read it. It can be
hundred or hundreds years from now or whatever you want.

Imagine people in 100, 200, 500 years from now. Don't you think they would be
interested in reading your thoughts, ideas, secrets, your worldview..?

Have some words for future generations?

If yes, start recording your life's journey right now! We assure you 100%
privacy!

For any suggestions I will be very grateful.

------
sylvain_
Interesting idea but how can you assure that your service will stay in
business in 100 years (for instance), so that my story will be published at
that time ? Am I missing something ?

Also, be careful, your design is messed up on Mac / Chrome (see the screenshot
: <http://cl.ly/8ixo>)

------
maeon3
I added a note to be delivered on February 31. Recall there is only 28 days in
February. Cool project though.

